# Gaming Keyboard with Mechanical keys.



## Techguy (Jan 21, 2015)

What would be the cheapest keyboard you recommend without normal membrane keys? I want mechanical.

Or will a good gaming membrane keyboard be better than my normal nongaming logitech?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2015)

cheapest - TVSE Gold (Blue switches) ~Rs 2k

Backlit and Gaming : Cooler master QuickFire Rapid - Rs 7.5k


----------



## eureka (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, a gaming membrane will be significantly better than your non-gaming Logitech. It can take a lot of beating, and I mean A LOT.

Still its always worth going for a mechanical one over membrane one.

As the above post says TVS Gold is the cheapest mechanical out there, it's a decent one too, and the second one is the best sub 10k keyboard too, IMHO, I mean not the Rapid one, but the full one, which is known as CM QF Ultimate.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

Im in need of a gaming keyboard but wireless in price <3k...are there any?


----------

